# JayBone's Cherry Pecan Smoked Bacon Weave Wild Turkey Breast



## jaybone (Jul 4, 2013)

Friend of mine turned me on to a couple of wild turkey breasts.

Finally pulled em out of the deep freeze to smoke.

Brined the turkey breasts in Slaughterhouse Poultry Brine for about 14 hours.
Out of brine, rinsed, patted dry, coated with Jeff's Rub.
Threw on a fattie bacon weave then coated the outside with Jeff's Rub and into the fridge overnight.

Set up the WSM for a 225 deg F smoke with Cherry & Pecan chunks;













WSM.JPG



__ jaybone
__ Jul 4, 2013






Got the WSM up to 225 deg F and put the turkey on.
Terra Cotta Saucer in water pan with no water to start.
Had to add water part way into smoke to keep temp down.
Here's a shot at 1 hour into the smoke;













1 Hour.JPG



__ jaybone
__ Jul 4, 2013






Here they are at IT of 160 deg F;













160 IT.JPG



__ jaybone
__ Jul 4, 2013






Removed them from the WSM, foil wrapped, and rested for an hour.
Here's one of the breasts sliced with the bacon wrap still on;













Ready To Eat.JPG



__ jaybone
__ Jul 4, 2013






Here's the same breast with the bacon removed;













Bacon Removed.JPG



__ jaybone
__ Jul 4, 2013






Breast meat was moist and flavorful.
Meat was a little dense with slightly more pull than I would have liked.
All in all pretty well satisfied!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks My-T-Fine to me....     Dave


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 5, 2013)

Nicely done. Looks tasty!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jul 5, 2013)

That looks great Jay!

I feel a turkey club sammich comin' on!

Bill


----------



## jaybone (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks guys!  It was pretty good.


----------



## rhinodbj (Aug 17, 2013)

Man, that's lookin' awesome JayBone!  ... I'm gonna do a couple wild turkey breasts on the smoker tomorrow ... brining in Tip's Slaughterhouse Poultry Brine, then injecting one with Tip's Slaughterhouse Poultry Injection and the other with Cabela's wildfire chipotle marinade ... wrapping both of those babies in bacon and stickin' 'em on the apple/pecan smoke!! ... 

We'll post pics of the finished product!


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Aug 17, 2013)

Beautiful - thanks for sharing


----------



## jaybone (Aug 17, 2013)

rhinodbj said:


> Man, that's lookin' awesome JayBone!  ... I'm gonna do a couple wild turkey breasts on the smoker tomorrow ... brining in Tip's Slaughterhouse Poultry Brine, then injecting one with Tip's Slaughterhouse Poultry Injection and the other with Cabela's wildfire chipotle marinade ... wrapping both of those babies in bacon and stickin' 'em on the apple/pecan smoke!! ...
> 
> We'll post pics of the finished product!



Thanks for the kind words!
Good luck with your smoke.
Can't wait to see the pic's that you post.


----------

